# another snowblower question



## 98_dakotasport (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello all,
I am new to the site and need some advice on which snowblower to purchase. I have searched and found some good info, but not specifics. I live in southwest michigan and this will be my first snowblower, shoveling is getting old. I have narrowed it down to three models (all are two stage and 5.5hp) Ariens 5520E $599, Husqvarna 5524SE $699, and Troybilt Storm 5524 $599. I have a packed gravel drive about two car lengths wide and long. Is one of these models better than the other? Pros or cons to either one? I have heard and read of people owning Ariens that are still running strong at 15-25 years old. But are they constructed as well today? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## steinerman (Oct 1, 2005)

*snow blowers*

Hi have you looked a toro 
We have toro and troybilt. The toro have less down time then the troybilts. We replace a lot of belts on the troybilts, but we also have a good dealer that just give us a back up to use if one goes down in a snow storm. Good luck and have fun blowing snow


----------



## 98_dakotasport (Nov 6, 2005)

I have ruled out the torro due to the rubber flaps instead of an auger. and i dont think the rubber flaps would work well on my gravel drive


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you might be better off with the rubber flaps on that gravell once it freezes solid, othewise you might be shearing a lot pins when the auger hangs on a high spot. I have a gravel area at home real pita.my $.02 worth.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

MBB said:


> I think you might be better off with the rubber flaps on that gravell once it freezes solid, othewise you might be shearing a lot pins when the auger hangs on a high spot. I have a gravel area at home real pita.my $.02 worth.


totally agree


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

The Husqvarna has a bigger auger and remote chute rotation control but the chut control looks like a cable and pully setup. Other than that they look like pretty similar machines. I'd go with the Ariens based on experience. I'd pass on the Troybilt. I owned one before they were bought out by MTD and didn't care for it.


----------



## 98_dakotasport (Nov 6, 2005)

thanks for the replies. after reading different post and talking to my local small engine/sales shops, i ended up going with the ariens 5520e. better quality built than the others i listed (in my opinion). it has grease fittings on the auger, thicker metal housing, metal chute, just overall better quality after going and looking at them first hand.


----------

